# ISO Bosnian Bread (Lepinja) recipe



## shantihhh

I am looking for the recipe to make Bosnian Bread also called Lapinja. It is the bread eaten with Cevaps/cevapcici. It is a chewy flat bread about 7" diameter and about 1/2" to 3/4" thick.

We ate this in Bosnia and parts of Croatia and love it. I have learned to make the cevaps using half ground lamb and half ground beef, onion, garlic, vegeta, soda water, pepper, and they are perfect!

Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## shantihhh

has anyone eaten this bread?


----------



## LLCEC

Diners Drive-uns and Dives featured Bosnian bread a few nights back and I have yet to find a recipe that will reproduce what I saw as Bosnian bread. It looked like a big English muffin but more bready than crumbly....baking powder rather than yeast or maybe a combination of the two??? I want to try some of it my own self.


----------



## Michael in FtW

This looks like it may be what you want: Lepinja Recipe (translated into English!)

If you would like it in Bosnian or Russian let me know and I'll post the links for those.


----------



## couz1Nae

Here's one recipe that seems pretty authentic: Bosnian Bread


----------



## Josie1945

couz1Nae said:


> Here's one recipe that seems pretty authentic: Bosnian Bread



Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Lepinja is made in a number of Balkan countries, here are some we had with spit roast pig  we ate in Serbia a few weeks ago, the corn bread muffins shown are called Proja.
Lepinja is mainly for the original  hamburger called pljeskavica the bosnians tend to eat it with cevapcici.


----------

